# "Lawless" review...



## billc (Sep 2, 2012)

I have to say, wait for this movie to hit cable.  It was slow, directionless, and uninteresting. 

Highlights:

--Another movie where Gary Oldman was wasted.

--Least interesting romances, especially Tom Hardy and Jessica Chastain

--Another voice role for Tom Hardy, in Batman he played Bain and it would have been hard to hear him if they hadn't gone overboard editing his voice, in Lawless, he is a man of few words, which he goes on to mumble.

--for bootleggers with a really tough reputation, they got kicked around a lot.  In the one scene where they get payback, it is poorly done.

--a "weird" villain portrayed by Guy Pearce who wasn't "weird" in an interesting way, or scary, or intimidating at all.

I want to like Tom Hardy, but so far he is over rated as an actor.  Even the movie where he was the UFC fighter, his performance lacked...well a performance.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2012)

We were so-so on it but it sounds like we'll take a pass. Looking forward to Judge Dredd.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 3, 2012)

Too bad. I really enjoyed the book....


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 3, 2012)

I enjoyed the book as well.


----------



## billc (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, if you enjoyed the book you might want to go and see the movie.  You might like it better than I did since you know the source material.  If you do go and see it, let me know how close it was to the original material.


----------

